# SKI Magazine: Ten Best East Coast Resorts



## WWF-VT (Oct 11, 2010)

The annual list from SKI magazine:

1. Tremblant
2. Whiteface
3. Stowe
4. Okemo
5. Stratton
6. Sugarloaf
7. Sugarbush
8. Sunday River
9. Smuggs
10. Loon

http://www.skinet.com/ski/node/113195

Have fun!


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

Ho hum.  With the glaring omission of Kmart, these resorts are also the most expensive lift ticket in the northeast.


----------



## CollegeKid (Oct 11, 2010)

Whiteface is ranked very high.  In all actuality, it features limited skiing acres, few areas for glade skiing, and there are only three true trails from the top of the mountain.  I like Whiteface, but I would argue it ranking second in the East.  Also, lack of natural snowfall and limited snowmaking fire power add to the list of complaints.  Glad to see Sugarbush right in the mix!


----------



## jerryg (Oct 11, 2010)

Based on readers surveys, just like Snow East does it. Last year Holiday Valley or Seven Springs was in the top ten. Okemo at #4 says it all. This is about all-around resorts with many categories. If it were skiing and riding only, at least 3 on this list wouldn't be on the list, whereas K, Jay, and MRG would be.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 11, 2010)

SKI's surveys tend to reward the "softer" aspects of the sport. With the new developments in the base area, I expect Jay Peak to make a good showing next year. 

I miss Skiing magazine.


----------



## EPB (Oct 12, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> SKI's surveys tend to reward the "softer" aspects of the sport. With the new developments in the base area, I expect Jay Peak to make a good showing next year.
> 
> I miss Skiing magazine.



I was thinking the same thing.  Jay and Wildcat are perennial candidates to round out the top 20 in the east list.  The upgrades to Jay could easily make them a top 5 contender amongst Ski readers.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 12, 2010)

*Smuggs*

I've heard great things about Smuggs but have only been twice. Once in the late 70's and once in the mid 80's both times we had to drive to go skiing since they had very limited snowmaking. Has that changed much?? I would say that Smuggs, Whiteface, Jay, MRG, Sugarbush, Cannon, Wldcat, Burke are among the best resorts in the East Coast however you need lots of natural snow to make them fun. I think it would be risky to book a trip in advance to any of these resorts.  What follows would be my top 10 ( kinda sure thing) resorts. I have them listed in a north to south order. If i had to book an eastern ski vacation today it would be to one of these resorts knowing that if the skiing is good anywhere it will be good there. 

Mont-Sainte-Ann
Tremblant
Sugarloaf
Stowe
Sunday River
Killington
Loon
Okemo
Stratton
Mt Snow


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 12, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> Whiteface is ranked very high.  In all actuality, it features limited skiing acres, few areas for glade skiing, and there are only three true trails from the top of the mountain.  I like Whiteface, but I would argue it ranking second in the East.  Also, lack of natural snowfall and limited snowmaking fire power add to the list of complaints.  Glad to see Sugarbush right in the mix!



I dont understand how Whiteface makes that list! Snowmaking sucks, grooming sucks, um lets see what else? They will blow snow on a trail next to a GS race that blows on the trail. Bunch of f**king idiots there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure I put much stock into anything SKI Magazine says anymore....


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 12, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> I dont understand how Whiteface makes that list! Snowmaking sucks, grooming sucks, um lets see what else? They will blow snow on a trail next to a GS race that blows on the trail. Bunch of f**king idiots there!



Did they (SKI) say it was run by the state?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2010)

jerryg said:


> Based on readers surveys, just like Snow East does it. Last year Holiday Valley or Seven Springs was in the top ten. Okemo at #4 says it all. This is about all-around resorts with many categories. If it were skiing and riding only, at least 3 on this list wouldn't be on the list, whereas K, Jay, and MRG would be.



pretty much this.

I'm sure there are plenty of World Class *Resorts* that have rather ho hum golf courses next to them.  

The MRG suggestion in regards to skiing I completely disagree with being top ten in regards to skiing.  For the expert skier it's certainly top 5 in the east if not number 1.   However, what is 80% of the skiing/riding market?  Intermediate skiers looking for large areas with well groomed intermediate terrain and fantastic terrain parks for their kids.  Having good slopeside lodging, ski schools and decent dining options are a big plus as well. 

It's no secret why Sunday River, Okemo, Stratton, Mt. Snow and Killington consistently are the busiest ski areas in the East.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 12, 2010)

Getting back to Smuggs in the top 10, without lots of snowmaking you're vacation is at the mercy of the Snow Gods! 

What is SKI magazine smoking?


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the apres-ski component took a heavy weighting.  Being able to dispose of your kids (I didn't say that!), restaurants, bars, entertainment count for a lot I'll be.  Goodness, the skiing factors into the ratings???


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> Whiteface is ranked very high.  In all actuality, it features limited skiing acres, few areas for glade skiing, and there are only three true trails from the top of the mountain.  I like Whiteface, but I would argue it ranking second in the East.  Also, lack of natural snowfall and limited snowmaking fire power add to the list of complaints.  Glad to see Sugarbush right in the mix!



That reminds me. Where's HPD?


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 12, 2010)

Too much 'disneyland skiing' (cough stratton, okemo) on the list.

Awesome, 100 blue groomers!


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

The Sneak said:


> Too much 'disneyland skiing' (cough stratton, okemo) on the list.
> 
> Awesome, 100 blue groomers!



It's all about having fun.  While those resorts may not be my cup of tea, I don't begrudge anyone at any skill or interest level.  If you're outside, having fun playing in the snow, that's all that really matters.  I can have fun at any resort, it's all what you make of it.  If these resorts don't stay in business, ultimately we all lose.   The more people that care to detour to places like that, the more spread out and diverse the skier/boarder base.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2010)

ski resorts - not areas. I am not really a eastern "resort guy". Give me a building with heat, a bathroom and a bar - That's about all I need at an area. Don't care about shopping, restaurants, latte, high ceilings, fire places, a place to stay on mountain, spa, swimming pools, hot tubs or getting a massage. Great natural runs and trees with a groomer or 2 thrown in to get some speed on and some snow making just in case. I do not like skiing an eastern area more than 2 days in a row. I need skiing varity. I usually stay in between mountains. Varity is the spice of life!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 12, 2010)

I dismiss this list simply because Jay isn't on it. Yes it's cold and windy but it gets the most snow and has amazing terrain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I dismiss this list simply because Jay isn't on it. Yes it's cold and windy but it gets the most snow and has amazing terrain.



I think if Jay ups their offering to the Cruiser Crowd, they'd make the list.  

Hopefully they never do that as it potentially could change Jay from what makes it what it is.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep good point!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 12, 2010)

I think Jay is attempting to hit the "cruiser crowd" with the new Tramhaus Lodge and all the amenities there (bar, Alice's Table, spa). Opening the west bowl (someday) will probably open up cruising terrain too. The hockey rink and the water park are a nod to the family crowd.

This is why I also said that I wished Skiing were around (in print). As flawed as the poll was in Skiing, the top 10 there more closely reflected the consensus we have here as to what makes an area great. Jay, Stowe, K and Loaf were consistently in the there to the exclusion of Holiday Valley.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> The annual list from SKI magazine:
> 
> 1. Tremblant
> 2. Whiteface
> ...



this is a great list, everyone should go to these places every weekend and every holiday. bring your friends, neighbors and relatives, please!


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> this is a great list, everyone should go to these places every weekend and every holiday. bring your friends, neighbors and relatives, please!



 U R 2 FUN E! ​


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 12, 2010)

If I were doing a trip with kids, non-skiers, and no advanced+ skiers this would be a pretty good list.


----------



## gladerider (Oct 12, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> Whiteface is ranked very high.  In all actuality, it features limited skiing acres, few areas for glade skiing, and there are only three true trails from the top of the mountain.  I like Whiteface, but I would argue it ranking second in the East.  Also, lack of natural snowfall and limited snowmaking fire power add to the list of complaints.  Glad to see Sugarbush right in the mix!



just curious. when was the last time you skiied whiteface son?


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 12, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> Whiteface is ranked very high.  In all actuality, it features limited skiing acres, few areas for glade skiing, and there are only three true trails from the top of the mountain.  I like Whiteface, but I would argue it ranking second in the East.  Also, lack of natural snowfall and limited snowmaking fire power add to the list of complaints.  Glad to see Sugarbush right in the mix!




I would say you pointed out all the weakness and also that you are not entirely correct about them.    They do a heck of a job with snow making.  It a little tougher making snow on 1500 vert runs than it is on 800 vert runs.  I ski in a snow storm everyweekend when the guns are on. Glades I think we are up to 40 acres of on map glades.  Couple more not on the map.

I count five trails from the top in my head.  That does not include the slides or the glades.    You also did not mention the new pod that was opened.  It certainly makes the hill a much larger place.  

But go to sugarbush that is a heck of a hill to.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 12, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> I dont understand how Whiteface makes that list! Snowmaking sucks, grooming sucks, um lets see what else? They will blow snow on a trail next to a GS race that blows on the trail. Bunch of f**king idiots there!




Well I guess you dont know what good snow making or good grooming is then.  Stick to the little hills jackass.  They are much easier to cover with the cord you are looking for.


----------



## Edd (Oct 12, 2010)

Clean sweep for the northeast Boyne resorts. No doubt that list will find it's way into their marketing.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 12, 2010)

I love the angst from Whiteface devotees.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Well I guess you dont know what good snow making or good grooming is then. Stick to the little hills jackass. They are much easier to cover with the cord you are looking for.


 
OK, calm down.  Let's keep this on the topic and not :flameeople because of their opinions.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 12, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, calm down.  Let's keep this on the topic and not :flameeople because of their opinions.




He referred to us as idiots!!  GEEZ that's ok?  I mean its ok with be but don't give me lip for telling him the the way it is.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 12, 2010)

jerryg said:


> I love the angst from Whiteface devotees.




Umm I think it is only one.  Angst really?  No it just pointing things out.


----------



## frankm938 (Oct 12, 2010)

no sundown???


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember that Whiteface really upped their snowmaking back in 04-05. The difference was night and day. Plus, they dont get that many people. 

But Im a bitter, flamethrowing, angstful homer, so take it for what it is.

And, lets just repeat the vertical you can ride there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2010)

> He referred to us as idiots!! GEEZ that's ok? I mean its ok with be but don't give me lip for telling him the the way it is.


 
Actually the statement was:



andrec10 said:


> I dont understand how Whiteface makes that list! Snowmaking sucks, grooming sucks, um lets see what else? They will blow snow on a trail next to a GS race that blows on the trail. Bunch of f**king idiots there!


 
And unless you work on the snowmaking crew, he wasn't referring to you. I just don't understand why some folks at WF take other's comments so personally. Either way, let's keep it on topic and avoid mudslinging.


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2010)

(((( yawn ))))

These types of things are soooo subjective..  We all know whats the best...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> no sundown???



# 11.  They just missed


----------



## CollegeKid (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I think Whiteface is a great mountain overall.  I just feel the second place ranking is much too high.  I like the new improvements that have been made to the mountain including the expansion.  I still think it generally lacks terrain variety which the rest of the mountains on the list tend to have much more of.  Even if the other ski resorts are more cookie cutter, they offer an abundance of terrain.  Generally, the mountain needs more terrain with a more consistent vertical to warrant being second in Ski Magazine.  Compared to Sugarbush which ranked further down, there is a big difference in the amount of acres, continuous pitch, and trail variety which is why I feel mountains like Sugarbush would be better placed further up the list.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> I think the apres-ski component took a heavy weighting.



I agree that non skiing factors come into play in this survey. I think these factors have kept Whiteface in the top 10 every year. However, the rise to #2 is significant IMO. Since what Lake Placid has to offer has remained the same, I’d argue that the increased terrain that Lookout Mt. provides and the improved snowmaking has pushed WF to the top.



wa-loaf said:


> That reminds me. Where's HPD?



Nice to be missed...I guess :wink:



jerryg said:


> I love the angst from Whiteface devotees.



We have been a sensitive group over the years, I’ll give you that.



dmc said:


> (((( yawn ))))



Yep, this thread brings out the same responses every year. The why is WF on the list guy. Tongue in cheek guy, yeah everybody go to those mountains, they’re the best, don’t come to my mountain. The hard men who tell us to dismiss this list, because they are all about the skiing and people who answer this survey are not. I have not seen ad guy yet this season, he tells us that the mountains who advertise the most in Ski have an artificially higher ranting then they would otherwise.



AdironRider said:


> Plus, they dont get that many people.



Right...only about 225,000 skier visits a year, which of course is great for short lift lines. Other areas on the list get 2 to 4 times more guests...maybe more. I might be missing something, but with comparatively lower visits, those that come to WF most really like it to get enough votes to get them to #2.



2knees said:


> # 11.  They just missed



I've always noticed that there are no haters in the Sundown crew, not even Twiggy:wink:



CollegeKid said:


> continuous pitch



Young man, you are free to have any opinion you want, but I have to address this one. Off the Summit Quad you get 3,200 feet of vertical and never once, anywhere on the mountain, do you have to take a single skate step to move you along.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 13, 2010)

Iiiiiiii love it....proving once again that WF simply RULES!!!!!

I can't believe my Greek Peak didn't make the list, again!!!


----------



## EPB (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't really say the list is all that bad this year.  There are four true "skier's" mountains in Stowe, Sugarloaf, Sugarbush, and Smuggs, which is a pretty substantial total given Ski's bias toward the resort skier over the years.  Holliday Valley was the only place that really ever irked me for being on the top ten list. The 750 feet of vertical drop really got to me because the east coast has so much better to offer- even at mediocre ski areas/resorts.  

Any chance in the next decade that Tremblant gets knocked off its throne at number one?  It certainly doesn't have the best snow or terrain in the east, but as a complete package, no other resorts really seem to compare.  I was there back in 08 when they claimed 236 inches of snow.  The glades were pretty deep, all their former lift lines were open.  The place had pretty good options for the life long skier (assuming they enjoy cruising from time to time).  I'm not saying this place could hold its own terrain wise against Northern Vermont and Sugarloaf, but relative to SR, Bretton Woods, Okemo, Stratton, Mount Snow and resorts of the like, there's really no comparison.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

eastern powder baby said:


> Any chance in the next decade that Tremblant gets knocked off its throne at number one?



Probably not, based on my anecdotal evidence.   Everyone I've met comes back talking about what a good time they had, and they hardly talk about the skiing! :???:


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 13, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think Whiteface is a great mountain overall.  I just feel the second place ranking is much too high.  I like the new improvements that have been made to the mountain including the expansion.  I still think it generally lacks terrain variety which the rest of the mountains on the list tend to have much more of.  Even if the other ski resorts are more cookie cutter, they offer an abundance of terrain.  Generally, the mountain needs more terrain with a more consistent vertical to warrant being second in Ski Magazine.  Compared to Sugarbush which ranked further down, there is a big difference in the amount of acres, continuous pitch, and trail variety which is why I feel mountains like Sugarbush would be better placed further up the list.



I think Whiteface's biggest downfall is no fault of thier own and that is that for whatever scientific reason it (and the Adirondacks in general) just don't get the snowfall that the spine of the Green Mountain range gets.  It certainly is a most impressive mountain looking up from the base and I'm sure the Slides are an incredible ski.  I've only been there once and unfortunately it lived up to its nickname.  I would love to go back on a nice spring day, the wife on the other hand will not be returning.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Young man, you are free to have any opinion you want, but I have to address this one. Off the Summit Quad you get 3,200 feet of vertical and never once, anywhere on the mountain, do you have to take a single skate step to move you along.



I've never skied Whiteface.  Only went their once in the off season.  Looking up, the Vert is far and away the most impressive on the East Coast.  Real head scratcher to me to hear someone complain about the lack of long continous pitch. Sure didn't look that way to me.  I guess I could see someone not liking to take two lifts to get to the top.  Even more surprising is to see praise for Sugarbush in the same statement regarding continous Vert.  Sugarbush requires multiple lifts and has fairly substantial runouts at both Mountains if you are trying to access the full vert.

My favorite area in the East is Stowe because of it's base to summit lifts.  I love Wildcat for the same reason.

Lake Placid is an awesome town.  My only complaint?  They've banned Phish and moe. from there.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2010)

Edd said:


> Clean sweep for the northeast Boyne resorts. No doubt that list will find it's way into their marketing.



As I wrote in this thread in that "other" place that didn't make the list, Boyne has the dominant multi-resort season pass in the Northeast.   People vote where they ski unless there's a compelling reason not to vote.  Little surprise all three of the resorts made the list.   

In a Magazine geared towards intermediates and families.... the bulk of the skiing population....  The resorts with lots of non-skiing alternatives are always going to do well.   Tremblant offers the only true destination resort experience in the east.   It's Whistler but without the good skiing.   Lake Placid has all the Olympic activities.   Stowe has the classic New England village.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 13, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think Whiteface is a great mountain overall.  I just feel the second place ranking is much too high.  I like the new improvements that have been made to the mountain including the expansion.  I still think it generally lacks terrain variety which the rest of the mountains on the list tend to have much more of.  Even if the other ski resorts are more cookie cutter, they offer an abundance of terrain.  Generally, the mountain needs more terrain with a more consistent vertical to warrant being second in Ski Magazine.  Compared to Sugarbush which ranked further down, there is a big difference in the amount of acres, continuous pitch, and trail variety which is why I feel mountains like Sugarbush would be better placed further up the list.



Consistent vertical, really?  May be you are confusing hills.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Consistent vertical, really?  May be you are confusing hills.



Wait until he's a College Grad (not College Kid), obviously uneducated :wink:


----------



## x10003q (Oct 13, 2010)

Whiteface vertical
Cloudsplitter Gondola base area to top of "Little WF"  2432 vertical feet

Facelift HSQ base to connect with Summit Quad 1316 vertical feet
Summit Quad to top station Big WF  1830 vertical feet
Total continuous vertical feet  on these 2 lifts     3146 vf

Facelift HSQ base to connect with Lookout Triple 1316 vf
Lookout Triple to top station Lookout Mtn    1560 vf
Total continuous vert on these 2 lifts  2876 vf

Whiteface lacks many things, but vertical is not one of them. IMO the new Lookout Mountain terrain improves WF by about 100%. I think the Summit Quad 1830 vf serves some of the most consistent grade black diamond skiing in the east. It is not the steepest but it is unrelenting.

Alex - choose wisely in the spring at WF. I was there last Mar 26 and it was 8F at the top.
The day before it was in the 50s and overnight WF turned into a tribute to USA hockey. It was so slick Cloudspin and Skyward remained closed all day despite the March sun. It never got above 20F.


----------



## cannonist (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive never been there, but is it possible Gore could make the top ten in future years?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Consistent vertical, really?  May be you are confusing hills.



maybe.  it's one word.  really not that hard.

like maybe you should stop being such a freaking p%%sy about people ragging on your precious hill.  trust me, nobody gives a shit.


----------



## Frank101 (Oct 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> maybe.  it's one word.  really not that hard.
> 
> like maybe you should stop being such a freaking p%%sy about people ragging on your precious hill.  trust me, nobody gives a shit.



whoa.... cool off


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2010)

Frank101 said:


> whoa.... cool off



there's a backstory i dont care to explain.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> maybe.  it's one word.  really not that hard.
> 
> like maybe you should stop being such a freaking p%%sy about people ragging on your precious hill.  trust me, nobody gives a shit.



Drinking again are we??


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Drinking again are we??



Twiggy does get a little fired up when he drinks doesn't he.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Twiggy does get a little fired up when he drinks doesn't he.



He does, some people just aren't good at it.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> maybe.  it's one word.  really not that hard.
> 
> like maybe you should stop being such a freaking p%%sy about people ragging on your precious hill.  trust me, nobody gives a shit.



Dear Twiggy,
  Language: Please try to keep your posts free of offensive or vulgar language.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 14, 2010)

Lake Placid is a cool town as well. Id argue its the closest thing to a true ski village anywhere in the US. 

Upper and Lower Skyward, with maybe a duck into the new drop trail they put in a few years back and you have one hell of a black diamond run.


----------



## freeskier423 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ski magazine is more family oriented so unfortunately jay is not on there. Maybe next year. Whiteface is my favorite mountain on the east coast. I have skied them all and have skied 100 or more days a year for the past 12 years. I love the Face and Jay.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 14, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Lake Placid is a cool town as well. Id argue its the closest thing to a true ski village anywhere in the US.



Have you ever been to Aspen?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

freeskier423 said:


> Ski magazine is more family oriented so unfortunately jay is not on there. Maybe next year. Whiteface is my favorite mountain on the east coast. I have skied them all and have skied 100 or more days a year for the past 12 years. I love the Face and Jay.



I like this kid


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Drinking again are we??





tjf67 said:


> Twiggy does get a little fired up when he drinks doesn't he.





campgottagopee said:


> He does, some people just aren't good at it.





tjf67 said:


> Dear Twiggy,
> Language: Please try to keep your posts free of offensive or vulgar language.



awww how cute.  i bet you guys make a nice couple.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> awww how cute.  i bet you guys make a nice couple.



That's all you got??? How lame :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> That's all you got??? How lame :lol:



He used to have some decent come backs.  Recently they are as weak as his arms.


----------



## neil (Oct 15, 2010)

I would love to know what's behind this internet argument.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 15, 2010)

neil said:


> I would love to know what's behind this internet argument.




Nothing at all just having fun.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2010)

neil said:


> I would love to know what's behind this internet argument.



tjf and i dont get along.  other then that, the specifics would make a grade school fight seem mature.

campflomax, not sure.  I think he just likes to feel included.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> tjf and i dont get along. other then that, the specifics would make a grade school fight seem mature.
> 
> campflomax, not sure. I think he just likes to feel included.


 

Why so hard on yourself? Your comments are always mature!!!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> tjf and i dont get along.  other then that, the specifics would make a grade school fight seem mature.
> 
> campflomax, not sure.  I think he just likes to feel included.



hehehehehehe


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah Ive been to Aspen....and Telluride....and I live in Jackson...

Lake Placid still beats them all in terms of being the best "ski town" IMO. 

Aspen is cool and all until you look at your bank account after the trip. At least you can get in and out of LP on a middle class wage. Olympics, LAKES, the ADK has Aspen beat.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Yeah Ive been to Aspen....and Telluride....and I live in Jackson...
> 
> Lake Placid still beats them all in terms of being the best "ski town" IMO.
> 
> Aspen is cool and all until you look at your bank account after the trip. At least you can get in and out of LP on a middle class wage. Olympics, LAKES, the ADK has Aspen beat.



You really should have a talk with your trust fund administrator.   With near-unlimited funds to have paid-for housing, Aspen is kind of a no brainer.   I think it's the definitive ski town in the United States.   That is why it is not affordable.   I think Stowe is the definitive ski town in the east.   It is also not particularly affordable though it's dirt cheap relative to Aspen.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I think Stowe is the definitive ski town in the east.


uke:

Just my opinion.  I don't think there is a definitive ski town in the east. The towns best known for being "ski towns" in the east have been pretty well corrupted by things that make them no longer ski towns (in my opinion) but rather resort towns or tourist towns. Thus the high costs associated with ski towns. Basically, once a town is called a "ski town" it has pretty much "jumped the shark" as they say.

I am looking forward to checking out LP and skiing Whiteface. Hopefully this season. Ideally while the Slides are open so I can take the full measure of the mountain. It definitely seems like one of the "must do" experiences for a skier in the northeast though I won't be staying in LP and doing the tourist thing, just going for the mountain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2010)

what would be the difference between ski town and resort town????


----------



## snoseek (Oct 17, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Yeah Ive been to Aspen....and Telluride....and I live in Jackson...
> 
> Lake Placid still beats them all in terms of being the best "ski town" IMO.
> 
> Aspen is cool and all until you look at your bank account after the trip. At least you can get in and out of LP on a middle class wage. Olympics, LAKES, the ADK has Aspen beat.


I've never been to lake placid so i can't really comment on that but T-Ride, Aspen, Park City, Jackson....Really? I usually end up in crappy non resort towns like ogden or Montrose but still like to hang out in a town like those every once in a while. They are all pretty classic if you ask me


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> what would be the difference between ski town and resort town????



when I think resort, it's a self-contained village with lift service nearby.  Most often pre-planned, central marketing, sales, lodging, dining.  Walk to lifts.

A town is exactly that - a self-sufficient entity with a government, chamber of commerce, stores, residential houses, that could, or had, been independent of the sports activities.  take Lake Placid place for example, Several miles away from Whiteface and van Hovenburg, all the bars and restaurants are independently owned and operated.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> uke:
> 
> Just my opinion.  I don't think there is a definitive ski town in the east.
> I am looking forward to checking out LP and skiing Whiteface..



I'd call LP a "winter sports town".  There is so much to do from ice skating, hockey, bob sledding, alpine and x-c skiing, dog sledding, sleigh rides, ski flying competition, lots of entertainment and competition.  Even if you don't ski but do enjoy other winter sports, you can keep yourself busy either watching or participating.  The two-time Olympics allowed the creation of an infrastructure that the town has leveraged to full advantage.

Stowe fits in this bucket too, though to a much lesser extent.  I think one tends to stereotype Stowe as a ski town because there is not really a whole heck of other winter outdoor sports to do or watch outside of skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2010)

billski said:


> when I think resort, it's a self-contained village with lift service nearby.  Most often pre-planned, central marketing, sales, lodging, dining.  Walk to lifts.
> 
> A town is exactly that - a self-sufficient entity with a government, chamber of commerce, stores, residential houses, that could, or had, been independent of the sports activities.  take Lake Placid place for example, Several miles away from Whiteface and van Hovenburg, all the bars and restaurants are independently owned and operated.



So by that definition, Stowe would be both.  Resort at the mountain and a town a five miles down the road.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

I just got my issue of SKI. Wachusett made the list at # 20. Called it the "Vail of feeder hills."


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> I just got my issue of SKI. Wachusett made the list at # 20. Called it the "Vail of feeder hills."


Strange analogy.  Granted their price is high, and the lodge is gorgeous, but really...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Strange analogy.  Granted their price is high, and the lodge is gorgeous, but really...



I can see that reference, especially if your looking at the volume of skier/rider visits both Vail and Wachusett do every year


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

so i'm looking at my new issue of SKI magazine's annual Top 50 Resorts for 2011.... to prove, yet again, these reports are stupid:

Overall -
#1 - Deer Valley
# 28 - Alta

I've never been to DV, i have skied Alta... at the end of the report they give you different categories and the rankings.

Alta was #1 for SNOW + OVERALL SATISFACTION

Deer Valley was #1 for GROOMING, SERVICE, ACCESS, ON-MOUNTAIN FOOD, LODGING +  DINING

Come on, how does Alta, scoring #1 in snow and overall satisfaction fall to 28?  better yet, how does Deer Valley score top honor?  did i mention the 3 page fold out ad for deer valley at the end of the article?


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> so i'm looking at my new issue of SKI magazine's annual Top 50 Resorts for 2011.... to prove, yet again, these reports are stupid:
> 
> Overall -
> #1 - Deer Valley
> ...



Because _real skiers_ want their resort experience to include courdoroy trails with valet parking, minutes away from the interstate, dining in 4-star restaurants, and going home to big screen TV's in their slopeside condos with comfy beds and fluffy pillows.  Who cares about snow, terrain variety and challenge ?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> Because _real skiers_ want their resort experience to include courdoroy trails with valet parking, minutes away from the interstate, dining in 4-star restaurants, and going home to big screen TV's in their slopeside condos with comfy beds and fluffy pillows.  Who cares about snow, terrain variety and challenge ?



LOL.. i discussed the reviews with my non-skiing wife who said "There is more to a ski vacation than skiing"  to which i replied "yes dear" and walked away... cuz she agreed to go  to CO again this year and we're staying @ #8 Breckenridge, which has a "charming town" that she'll spend a lot of time in.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I've never been to lake placid so i can't really comment on that but T-Ride, Aspen, Park City, Jackson....Really? I usually end up in crappy non resort towns like ogden or Montrose but still like to hang out in a town like those every once in a while. They are all pretty classic if you ask me



I never said they sucked, I just think Lake Placid fits the bill as the overall best. 

Aspen is great, good terrain, we all know the awesomeness. Same with Telluride, and I still currently live in Jackson. So dont get me wrong here, they all still provide the goods. While Im young and not tied to a mortgage, kids school activities, and can stand living in a one room cabin with a loft, theyre great. Wanting to raise a family, own a decent place, be able to afford all the activities and restaurants around on top of these obligations, not so much. Its 4-500k just to get into a house in Jackson, probably closer to a mill in Aspen. Not in my lifetime. These are the compromises you make to live in a ski town year round I suppose, but some fit the bill better than others. 

So for my specific wants and needs, I guess Lake Placid fits the bill. I could realistically live comfortably there. Maybe not right on Mirror Lake, but I could have a decent house, go out to eat regularly, ski everyday, thats possible in Lake Placid. 

Thats not possible in Aspen, unless you score a sweet old caboose rental on the cheap just outside of town.  

The real town argument is true.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 19, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> I never said they sucked, I just think Lake Placid fits the bill as the overall best.
> 
> Aspen is great, good terrain, we all know the awesomeness. Same with Telluride, and I still currently live in Jackson. So dont get me wrong here, they all still provide the goods. While Im young and not tied to a mortgage, kids school activities, and can stand living in a one room cabin with a loft, theyre great. Wanting to raise a family, own a decent place, be able to afford all the activities and restaurants around on top of these obligations, not so much. Its 4-500k just to get into a house in Jackson, probably closer to a mill in Aspen. Not in my lifetime. These are the compromises you make to live in a ski town year round I suppose, but some fit the bill better than others.
> 
> ...



Well said. Now that you explained it in more detail people will understand where you're coming from.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> Because _real skiers_ want their resort experience to include courdoroy trails with valet parking, minutes away from the interstate, dining in 4-star restaurants, and going home to big screen TV's in their slopeside condos with comfy beds and fluffy pillows.  Who cares about snow, terrain variety and challenge ?



You've got it right except for the name "real skiers" should rightfully be called mainstream skiers (or, where the money is.)

I talked with an acquaintance this past weekend who skis religiously at Stratton.  For him, it's all about relaxation and low-stress.  So for him, he values predictability above all else - the _whole experience _must be easy.  We spoke at some length about my meager skiing woods and he viewed that as an absolute fringe element, that he was not even interested in.  He wants the skiing to be accessible, predictable and safe, which all translate into low stress.
Most of the most vocal AZ participants would fall into his "fringe" classification.  That's OK with me.  As long as you are out of doors in the winter and having fun, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> I never said they sucked, I just think Lake Placid fits the bill as the overall best.
> 
> Aspen is great, good terrain, we all know the awesomeness. Same with Telluride, and I still currently live in Jackson. So dont get me wrong here, they all still provide the goods. While Im young and not tied to a mortgage, kids school activities, and can stand living in a one room cabin with a loft, theyre great. Wanting to raise a family, own a decent place, be able to afford all the activities and restaurants around on top of these obligations, not so much. Its 4-500k just to get into a house in Jackson, probably closer to a mill in Aspen. Not in my lifetime. These are the compromises you make to live in a ski town year round I suppose, but some fit the bill better than others.
> 
> ...





highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well said. Now that you explained it in more detail people will understand where you're coming from.



From the perspective of working and raising a family in a ski town, now I understand the vote for Lake Placid.  

I think most people were discussing ski towns in terms of visiting though..........

which LP could still be 'the best' to some.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Come on, how does Alta, scoring #1 in snow and overall satisfaction fall to 28?  better yet, how does Deer Valley score top honor?  did i mention the 3 page fold out ad for deer valley at the end of the article?



In my opinion and I ski both almost every year its comparing Apples to Oranges.  Deer Valley gets top marks because the facilities there are A1.  The lodges are nice, the food is excellent (and $$$$$) and the service is great.  Oh yea the skiing is quite good too. (great trees).  Alta on the other hand has older (but not run down) facilities and is a completely different mountain (mostly open).  At a higher elevation Alta benefits from more snow.  I'm also sure marketing has its role in the rankings.  But my point is they both have thier place and are both worth visiting.  There are days when I would select Deer Valley over Alta and days when I would take Alta over Deer Valley.  The really nice thing is that they are close enough to each other that the decision on which one to ski (as well as other great mountains) can be made over breakfast.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 20, 2010)

My girlfriend hates Alta for all the traversing, but does agree that once you schlep out to wherever you are trying to get to, it usually delivers. 

Meanwhile my snowboarding ass to get to pretty much everything at Jackson except some of the furthest Expert Chutes. Alta is great and all, but unless you like bootpacks, sidestepping, and in general much more work, its not the place for you. 

Deer Valleys got high speeds, grooming, five star facilities, and it doesnt really take all that much effort to ski there. Thats pretty nice sometimes.


----------

